# Any clue?



## Webba (Jan 27, 2018)

Found a bottle on a job site. 

It says “long distance” near the top

on the bottom it says AM dodge inc

under that it has some numbers I cannot read and ROOT 25

I am aware root is the glass company, but have found nothing on the brand


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey Webba Welcome.
Sorry I know nothing about the brand. It appears to be a 1920s vintage crown soda bottle. Kind of cool but rarity and condition will determine it's value. I've never heard of the name long distance but lots of local bottlers all over the country invented names. Some we've all heard of, others more unusual. Hope someone else chimes in with better info. Best of luck collecting, Bob


----------



## Webba (Jan 29, 2018)

_​thanks! Great to be here_


----------



## Webba (Jan 29, 2018)

Found this!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 30, 2018)

Webba. That picture is awesome. Given how little info there is about that bottler, it must be a fairly obscure company. Hope you keep finding bottles. It's pretty fun to learn about them.


----------

